# amazingly good brusslsprouts



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2013)

I hear brusslesprouts and think fibery yuk..until..

Take a food processor and slicer attachment 
Shave or slice a bunch up..3/16 thick or so.
Fry two pieces a turkey Bacon or pork bacon
Chop fine and toss with brusslesprouts add little evo.
Place on flat cooking sheet spread out and broil medium
Great fiber vitamins and actually good . 
Only way I'll eat them.   Chef ib.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 6, 2013)

I will pick some up today and try it.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually like them plain, but this sounds great!  Going to put some in the garden this year so it nice to have a few more options.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 6, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I actually like them plain, but this sounds great!  Going to put some in the garden this year so it nice to have a few more options.



Ive got my garden planted (for the most part) now.  I can't wait for July.  I eat veggies like a horse each July and August.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 6, 2013)

Your lucky!  We still have snow on the ground and i have to wait till september/october for my goodies. Cant wait!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2013)

You guys are both lucky! Dam garden in asphalt just dont work..when u guys get to harvest can u take and post pics. Gotta see the bounty.thanks ib


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 7, 2013)

I will send you a pic of my bacon fried brusselsprouts, wild asparagus, and perfecty seared buffalo t-bone! Mmmmm Mmmmm!


----------



## CONOFVIS (Apr 8, 2013)

2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, or oil of your choice
Brussel sprouts
Grated Asiago Cheese (or Parmesan, Smoked Gouda, etc..)


Cut sprouts in half (length wise)
Warm pan and oil to medium heat
Place sprouts flat side down, cover over medium heat for 5 mins
Remove cover, raise heat to med-high and cook for another 3-5 mins until browning on outside of sprouts
Sprinkle with CHEESE, salt, pepper to your liking. Cheese makes the sprouts delicious!


In the pic I added mushrooms.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 8, 2013)

U guys have to show this while I'm hungry..magnus I hear buffalo are looking for you out back.lol..u killed their king


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 8, 2013)

CONOFVIS said:


> 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, or oil of your choice
> Brussel sprouts
> Grated Asiago Cheese (or Parmesan, Smoked Gouda, etc..)
> 
> ...



Yeah, that looks great.


----------



## Supa DieselG33K (Apr 10, 2013)

CONOFVIS said:


> 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, or oil of your choice
> Brussel sprouts
> Grated Asiago Cheese (or Parmesan, Smoked Gouda, etc..)
> 
> ...



I love brussels sprouts just plain right out of the steamer but this sounds and looks amazing. I will def be making this, probabaly going to be having this as a snack everyday! Thanks for sharing!


----------

